# A great day shooting



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So yesterday I went shooting in the woods for the first time, a lot different then the clean range. For the first time I was hitting what I was aiming at most of the time. My friend set up a metal target at 40 yards it was cling cling cling miss cling cling cling cling cling. I even got a little better with the .38 as well, (still stink LoL). I know a lot of you can shoot a lot better then that but for me thats a big improvement, I couldnt shoot or zero a rifle at all in August. Better then me getting better, my wife fired two mags and had a great time, when we got home she was looking at the Sportsmans Guide Military Surplus catalog. My son shoot the bow I got him for his bday for the first time as well. Sure had a good day.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Now THAT is an awesome day! :2thumb:


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Any day in the woods shooting is a Great Day. I have always loved going to our range at the river with my family. That is one thing my oldest wants to do now that she is ill. Enjoy every day you have. GB


----------

